
Show HN: A First Look at Witnet’s Decentralized Oracle Prototype Sheikah - jrmoreau
https://medium.com/witnet/welcome-to-sheikah-5b658d4815c8
======
adansdpc
Direct link to GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/witnet/sheikah](https://github.com/witnet/sheikah)

